# Where can I find a recording of R. Strauss's "Enoch Arden" with a female vocalist?



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

*Where can I find a recording of R. Strauss's "Enoch Arden" with a female vocalist?*

The title is the question: "Where can I find a recording of Richard Strauss's "Enoch Arden" with a female vocalist, with vocals in English? A free and legal copy would be the best, but I am willing to pay. If it has been recorded for Sony, it may be available freely through Freegal, but Freegal's search capabilities, at least for classical music, are terrible, and I could use a hint how to find it.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

There´s one here on you-t 



with the soloist Elisabeth Woska ...

It´s from an Arts cd 1995 no. 47260-2


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

Why, that was fast. I did not think of looking on YouTube. Maybe that shows my age. 


joen_cph said:


> There´s one here on you-t
> 
> 
> 
> with the soloist Elisabeth Woska ...


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

In case you didn´t notice, I´ve given the CD label as well, not indicated on you-t. I should have that one myself too, somewhere.


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

I am listening to it now, and it sounds like it is in German. I should have clarified. I want a performance with the vocals in English. I did not know anyone ever performed it in any other language (I am pretty sure the original poem was in English).



joen_cph said:


> There´s one here on you-t
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The liner notes of the arts cd says only that Strauss knew the Tennyson poem from the recent translation into German by Adolf Strodtmann. Wikipedia says the same http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enoch_Arden_(Strauss)

In the Gould/Rains recording, the first ever, they use the English text (1962), and it seems to be widely used. Whether this means any further musical arranging, I don´t know. For a female vocalist in English, further research is needed ...


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Some further checking only results in this old LP with Lucy Rowan and Hough, probably in English
http://www.discogs.com/Richard-Strauss-Alfred-Lord-Tennyson-Enoch-Arden-Op-38/release/4185014


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks. I guess I took it for granted, erroneously, that a cosmopolitan such as Strauss would have read or heard the poem in English first. I have checked Wikipedia and I don't think there is a single recent recording with a female vocalist listed there. I heard one on the radio a long time ago. There are many clips on YouTube but they seem to include many that are merely excerpts, not in English, or with male vocalists, it's hard to comb through them all, and I'm not sure how to rip a YouTube video to an .mp3



joen_cph said:


> The liner notes of the arts cd says only that Strauss knew the Tennyson poem from the recent translation into German by Adolf Strodtmann. Wikipedia says the same http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enoch_Arden_(Strauss)
> 
> In the Gould/Rains recording, the first ever, they use the English text (1962), and it seems to be widely used. Whether this means any further musical arranging, I don´t know. For a female vocalist in English, further research is needed ...


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks. Though I can probably convert an LP to an .mp3, that Website lists zero sellers for the LP. I heard a performance, in English, with a female vocalist, on the radio, a long time ago. It was my first exposure to the work, and I love it.



joen_cph said:


> Some further checking only results in this old LP with Lucy Rowan and Hough, probably in English
> http://www.discogs.com/Richard-Strauss-Alfred-Lord-Tennyson-Enoch-Arden-Op-38/release/4185014


----------

